# BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM pero que muy BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM: Subidas de la COMIDA entre el 20% y el 50% en Alemania, a partir de mañana lunes



## Vigilante117 (3 Abr 2022)

Lo de la época de Weimar se va a quedar en anecdótico








German Retailers To Increase Food Prices By 20-50% On Monday | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*German Retailers To Increase Food Prices By 20-50% On Monday*​BY TYLER DURDEN​SUNDAY, APR 03, 2022 - 06:55 PM​Just days after Germany reported the highest inflation in generation (with February headline CPI soaring at a 7.6% annual pace and blowing away all expectations), giving locals a distinctly unpleasant deja vu feeling even before the Russian invasion of Ukraine broke what few supply chains remained and sent prices even higher into the stratosphere...​​... on Monday, Germany will take one step toward a return of the dreaded Weimar hyperinflation, when according to the German Retail Association (HDE), consumers should prepare for another wave of price hikes for everyday goods and groceries with Reuters reporting that prices at German retail chains will explode between 20 and 50%!​Even before the outbreak of war in Ukraine, prices had risen by about five per cent “across the product range” as a result of increased energy prices, HDE President Josef Sanktjohanser told the Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung on Friday. With Russia’s invasion hitting economies and the supply chain harder, yet another series of price increases is on the horizon.​“The second wave of price increases is coming, and it will certainly be in double figures,” Sanktjohanser warned, cited by The Local.​According to the president of the trade association, the first retail chains have already started to raise their prices in Germany – and the rest are likely to follow.​*“We will soon be able to see the impact of the war reflected in price labels across all the supermarkets,” *said Sanktjohanser.​Recently, popular retail chains such as Aldi, Edeka and Globus announced that they would be forced to raise their prices. At Aldi, meat and butter will be “significantly more expensive” from Monday due to price hikes from its suppliers.​“Since the start of the Ukraine war, there have been jumps in purchase prices that we have not experienced before,” a spokesperson for Aldi Nord announced on Friday.​A fortnight ago, Aldi raised the prices of about 160 items, and a week later 20 more items became more expensive. Other supermarket brands quickly followed suit.​​In February, Germany’s cost of living rose at the highest level since reunification, with everyday goods increasing by an average of 7.3%. The federal statistics agency Destatis said the jump from January’s figure of 5.1 percent to February’s 7.3 percent reflected the impact of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, which has sent the price of oil and gas soaring.​According to a recently published survey by the Ifo Institute, almost all companies in Germany’s food retail sector are planning price increases.​Though price increases are a worry for Germany’s hard-hit consumers, industry experts don’t expect there to be a lack of products on the shelves anytime soon. Which, of course, is to be expected when prices surge so high far fewer can afford to buy products.​According to Joachim Rukwied, president of the farming association, the food supply in Germany is assured for at least another year – though after this the forecasts are less certain. *With rumors of shortages swirling around, however, supermarket owners have been complaining of the sort of panic-buying not seen since the first months of pandemic.*​As previously noted, German supermarkets have even started limiting the purchase of cooking oils and flour in particular to prevent a mad rush to stock up on items that customers believe will run out. In other words, limit the sale of those products which are in highest demand, also known as a "brilliant strategy."​And now that everyday food product prices are about to surge as much as 50%, it will be interesting to watch how much longer the German population will condone a NATO stance that has been seeking to stoke and perpetuate the war in Ukraine.​


----------



## Ursur (3 Abr 2022)

Mucho me parece


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Abr 2022)

Fuente: El tonto del pueblo





__





La forja del Altermundismo. Adiós nwo







www.burbuja.info


----------



## frrank (3 Abr 2022)

POMMEEEEEEEEEE UNA TERCERA.....
Oidoddddd cosinaaaaa.


----------



## Perroviolin (3 Abr 2022)

Puta mania de vender humo... Vuelve el lunes con fotos...


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2022)

Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.

Vive en Frankfurt.


----------



## zahoriblanco (3 Abr 2022)

Pues que se vengan p’aca


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

Alemania va a volver a la posguerra


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

España debe industrializar se de nuevo fabricarlo todo aquí copiarselo a los alemanes o que haga falta


----------



## Vigilante117 (3 Abr 2022)

https://www.thelocal.de/20220401/german-consumers-to-be-hit-by-further-price-hikes-in-supermarkets/


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Abr 2022)

Deben tener que parar a la ultraderecha, o a Putin, o algo...


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

No suben tipos de interés ni nada pues que sigan así los alemanes a disfrutar de lo votado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Abr 2022)

No si al final la vida en Europa dependia de Ucrania y Rusia...


----------



## luca (3 Abr 2022)

Borrado, ver firma


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Abr 2022)

Estamos bien jodidos.

Para los que piensen que en su familia pueden gastar 1000 euros al mes en comida en vez de 600 que vayan un poco más allá y se den cuenta de cientos de miles de familias que no podrán y que MATARÁN si hace falta para dar de comer a su prole. Como debe de ser. Va a haber que ir a la compra un mínimo de dos miembros de la familia. Preferiblemente hombres.

Y si todavía no se han cagado en los pantalones que piensen que el precio por las nubes del principio no va a ser tan importante como el desabastecimiento que vendrá después.

Pero bueno....tranquiiiiilos, que seguro que Fraudez tiene un plan y nadie se va a quedar atrás. Esto lo paramos entre todos. Haz que pase.


----------



## Germinal84 (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> España debe industrializar se de nuevo fabricarlo todo aquí copiarselo a los alemanes o que haga falta



Que empiecen por los biergarten por favor.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (3 Abr 2022)

Subidón de tipos en 3...2....1.....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Abr 2022)

Trump era muy malo

No se metía en guerras


----------



## The_unknown (3 Abr 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Estamos bien jodidos.
> 
> Para los que piensen que en su familia pueden gastar 1000 euros al mes en comida en vez de 600 que vayan un poco más allá y se den cuenta de cientos de miles de familias que no podrán y que MATARÁN si hace falta para dar de comer a su prole. Como debe de ser. Va a haber que ir a la compra un mínimo de dos miembros de la familia. Preferiblemente hombres.
> 
> ...



Eres un exagerado, yo no descarto que pase.

Pero como muchas cosas que se dicen y pueden resultar y luego no pasa nada.


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Abr 2022)

A ver cómo les explica Viruelo a los alemanes que les va s subir la paguita el 10% de la inflación a los langostas y a los funcivagos para poder seguir cuatro años más en la Moncloa.


----------



## Charlatan (3 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



y el calcio que tal?¿?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Eres un exagerado, yo no descarto que pase.
> 
> Pero como muchas cosas que se dicen y pueden resultar y luego no pasa nada.



Sí, suelo ponerme en lo peor. Así cuando pasa algo malo no me acojono tanto porque yo lo esperaba peor.

Pero también recuerda que ahora mismo hay una parte de la población no pequeña que es capaz de matarte por un móvil, incluso un cigarrillo, imagina por comida... Aunque eso en el fondo no es problema. Sabemos que si escasea la comida, serán los primeros en comer, así tengamos los demás que rebuscar en los contenedores.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Abr 2022)

No haber votado socialismo


----------



## Chihiro (3 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Eres un exagerado, yo no descarto que pase.
> 
> Pero como muchas cosas que se dicen y pueden resultar y luego no pasa nada.



No ha pasado nada porque han alargado la depresión económica todo cuanto han podido. No cometas el error de pensar, que el echo de que no haya ocurrido nada "catastrófico" durante nuestra vida, signifique que ya no pueda ocurrir, porque eso mismo debieron de pensar los ciudadanos americanos durante los felices años veinte (por poner un ejemplo).


----------



## Vigilante117 (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vigilante117 (3 Abr 2022)

Lo gracioso va a llegar cuando los países empiecen a pujar entre ellos por la comida.

Alemania de momento va en cabeza. Y los que pujen menos pasarán hambre.


----------



## Germinal84 (3 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> No haber votado socialismo



Pues oye Schroeder o como coño se escriba se hizo muy amigo de Vladimir, y de esos polvos parte de estos lodos. El de ahora ni sé cómo se llama casi.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> y el calcio que tal?¿?



Bien. Me lo recetó tu padre.

Tienes un MP.


----------



## amigos895 (3 Abr 2022)

Buena subida ecológica


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Karlb (3 Abr 2022)

Pero BOOOM BOOM eh.


----------



## Malamute (3 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Fuente: El tonto del pueblo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








German Retailers To Increase Food Prices By 20-50% On Monday | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## frankie83 (3 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



Y también es cierto que lo que muchos antes hubiéramos considerado imposible (supermercado vacíos) se está ahora presentando demasiado a menudo y hasta empieza a ser “lo esperable”


----------



## Padre Pio (3 Abr 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - "La gran pregunta política y económica del siglo XXI será: ¿Para qué necesitamos a tantos humanos?"


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Abr 2022)

*BRVVVVTAL*


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Abr 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> No ha pasado nada porque han alargado la depresión económica todo cuanto han podido. No cometas el error de pensar, que el echo de que no haya ocurrido nada "catastrófico" durante nuestra vida, signifique que ya no pueda ocurrir, porque eso mismo debieron de pensar los ciudadanos americanos durante los felices años veinte (por poner un ejemplo).



Ese "error" es tremendo.

Los yayos piensan exactamente así, que "la vida va siempre a mejor". Y como la mayoría han vivido como mínimo la postguerra, se creen que pasarán lo que vengan como hicieron entonces. Pero luego les quitas 10 euros de la pensión o les obligas a pagar 1 euro por consulta médica y lloran como niños. Lo se bien, lo tengo en casa.

Veo dolor, mucho dolor.


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Abr 2022)

Justo cuando queria ser culturista. 

MENUDA MIERDA DE VIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

PORQUE ME TOCO SER JOVEN EN ESTA MIERDA DE EPOCA


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Abr 2022)

Malamute dijo:


> German Retailers To Increase Food Prices By 20-50% On Monday | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



El tonto del pueblo ruso


----------



## edmondrth (3 Abr 2022)

mach es möglich


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No si al final la vida en Europa dependia de Ucrania y Rusia...



Las locomotoras de Europa.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Abr 2022)

como sigamos así, solo vamos a poder nutrirnos de estas noticias, no de comida


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Abr 2022)

Aquí ya han subido pero no lo han avisado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Abr 2022)

ACEITE DE AL LADO DE TU CASA = " RACIONADA POR PUTIN " CLARO | DONETE CAVIR BELUGA | 

MAGDALENAS DICEN DE

90 CENTIMOS => A 2 EUROS










​


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Abr 2022)

Que coman pasteles


----------



## Llorón (3 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> como sigamos así, solo vamos a poder nutrirnos de estas noticias, no de comida



Para que te crees tú que sacan la patita diciendo que la carne es malísima y que comer insectos es mejor mientras ellos se ponen hasta el culo de marisco y carne??


----------



## Zbigniew (3 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Justo cuando queria ser culturista.
> 
> MENUDA MIERDA DE VIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> PORQUE ME TOCO SER JOVEN EN ESTA MIERDA DE EPOCA



Para ponerte tocho no necesitas comer hamigo Tom, además tú gastas buenas patas para soportar un banco de piedra.


----------



## boyra (3 Abr 2022)

Qué maravilla, cuanto me alegro, ahora que aplaudan a las ocho


----------



## buhoner0 (3 Abr 2022)

bomba nuclear no nos caera al final....pero las booooom es una detras de otra encadenadas


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> No suben tipos de interés ni nada pues que sigan así los alemanes a disfrutar de lo votado



De lo que están disfrutando es de lo embargado. Mejor dicho, de haber renunciado a lo necesario siguiendo órdenes.


----------



## ahondador (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> España debe industrializar se de nuevo fabricarlo todo aquí copiarselo a los alemanes o que haga falta



¿ Está vd. hablando de la fachosa autarquía ?


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

Y lo mejor que gobiernan los socialistas ahora en alemania


----------



## A.Daimiel (3 Abr 2022)

pues las terrazas de Baviera están llenas de gente cerveceando y salchichando


----------



## pocholito (3 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Está vd. hablando de la fachosa autarquía ?



Como oyes Alemania nos desindustrializo porque no le convenía nuestra industria les hacíamos la competencia


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

No comerás nada y serás feliz. Lo de respirar lo estamos estudiando.


----------



## Miomio (3 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



Y se sabe por qué les ha dado ahora exactamente por ahí?

Tiene alguna razón de ser un incremento conjunto y de un día para otro mes y pico después del inicio de la supuesta causa?


----------



## usuario baneado (3 Abr 2022)

Todo por el gas. Ya han cerrado Auswitchz


----------



## tbgs (3 Abr 2022)

Pues eso, al final subirán tipos en junio
Si o si, para mal de todos o para bien.. Veremos


----------



## Impresionante (3 Abr 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Lo de la época de Weimar se va a quedar en anecdótico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ójala se extingan

. El ministro alemán de Sanidad confía en poder introducir la vacuna obligatoria contra la covid


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No si al final la vida en Europa dependia de Ucrania y Rusia...



Ucrania, Rusia y China. Pero en el bando de EEUU. 


Lo tenemos bien jodido.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Abr 2022)

Se va a cagar la perra.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Abr 2022)

Pero coño, que es el payaso madmaxista de zerohedge. Ni p. caso.


----------



## ahondador (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Como oyes Alemania nos desindustrializo porque no le convenía nuestra industria les hacíamos la competencia



Eso lo sabemos. Y sabemos que la UE es un nuevo modelo de creación de paises-esclavo


----------



## Spock (3 Abr 2022)

la gran pregunta es: ¿POR QUÉ EUROPA ATACA A SU PROVEEDOR ENERGÉTICO PRINCIPAL?


¿Qué tienen pensado hacer los burócratas europeos, disparándose (presuntamente) tal tiro al pie? ¿Los directivos de las grandes empresas no están viendo que los van a destrozar (presuntamente) económicamente? ¿Las mayores multinacionales están esperando a eliminar a su competencia? ¿Veremos...




www.burbuja.info









Crisis: - El CEO de BASF te lo deja clarito: ¡COLAPSO!


BASF SE advierte del "colapso total" si se reduce el suministro de gas ruso El CEO de la multinacional alemana BASF SE, el mayor productor químico del mundo, ha advertido que frenar o cortar las importaciones de energía de Rusia pondría en duda la existencia continua de pequeñas y medianas...




www.burbuja.info






Los sindicatos alemanes advierten del colapso industrial si hay un embargo energético a Rusia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Gonorrea (3 Abr 2022)

Los alemanes han votado hace unos meses hambre y piojos... y hambre y piojos van a tener


----------



## das kind (3 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> España debe industrializar se de nuevo fabricarlo todo aquí copiarselo a los alemanes o que haga falta



Imposible: no tenemos ni los medios técnicos ni humanos, por no hablar de la capacidad financiera.

Y, lo que es peor: no hay voluntad política de hacerlo.


----------



## Charlatan (3 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Bien. Me lo recetó tu padre.
> 
> Tienes un MP.



que sensible............


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Para ponerte tocho no necesitas comer hamigo Tom, además tú gastas buenas patas para soportar un banco de piedra.



Se necesita comer en cantidades industriales.
Tendre que buscarme otro hobby


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A ver cómo les explica Viruelo a los alemanes que les va s subir la paguita el 10% de la inflación a los langostas y a los funcivagos para poder seguir cuatro años más en la Moncloa.



Se dice asin.

Wir werden die Pensionen für Rentner und Beamte um 10% anheben, ERSCHEINT MIR WENIG!!!


----------



## jorobachov (3 Abr 2022)

a mi me la pela... creo que para el 20 de abril viene el meteorito


----------



## Zbigniew (3 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Se necesita comer en cantidades industriales.
> Tendre que buscarme otro hobby



Ya le digo yo que no se necesita comer tanto.Y menos industriales  entrene para ponerse fuerte de verdad y no crecer, gastará más en ropa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> a mi me la pela... creo que para el 20 de abril viene el meteorito



El día del cumpleaños de Hitler, ¡mira tú por dónde!


----------



## PACOJONES (3 Abr 2022)

No se porque tanto revuelo si aqui el mercaroña ha subido un 20-30% de golpe la mayoria de sus productos y la vida sigue igual...y alli que estan forrados...ni se van a enterar


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Abr 2022)

Hay que compensar comiendo menos, yo he dejado de comer las putas harinas, enseguida se nota.
Todos los que tenemos un trozo de huerto seremos unos privilegiados.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Abr 2022)

Estaciones de sky auguran una semana santa con reservas de récord y en la playa dicen lo mismo, creo que después de 2 años en el desierto nos merecemos una alegría


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Todo por el gas. Ya han cerrado Auswitchz



Ni jabón nos van a dejar


----------



## Ufo (3 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Hay que compensar comiendo menos, yo he dejado de comer las putas harinas, enseguida se nota.
> Todos los que tenemos un trozo de huerto seremos unos privilegiados.



Llenaremos el depósito con democracia.... Y con menos harinas y con huertos ganaremos a Putin...


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Ya le digo yo que no se necesita comer tanto.Y menos industriales  entrene para ponerse fuerte de verdad y no crecer, gastará más en ropa.



Quien ha dicho que haya que comer industriales?


----------



## Zbigniew (3 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Quien ha dicho que haya que comer industriales?



Hay un gif de esos detrás Tom.


----------



## Baubens2 (3 Abr 2022)

Comerán kartofen


----------



## Donnie (3 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> que sensible............



Cuéntanos qué te dice!


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Abr 2022)

Da igual. Los alemanes son ricos. Pueden pagar lo que sea


----------



## cholesfer (3 Abr 2022)

Merkel lo sabía y se dió el piro.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (3 Abr 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se porque tanto revuelo si aqui el mercaroña ha subido un 20-30% de golpe la mayoria de sus productos y la vida sigue igual...y alli que estan forrados...ni se van a enterar



Exacto. Lo único q se resiente es el ahorro de 4 hormigas sacrificables.


----------



## Ces25 (3 Abr 2022)

Que aplaudan a las 20 h.......


Si con eso no despiertan......


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Abr 2022)

En Caritas los Alimentos cuestan 0...Vente Pa España Markus !!!


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Hay un gif de esos detrás Tom.



que dices de gif


----------



## Zbigniew (3 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> que dices de gif



  uno de estos Tom, no se cómo se dice en castellano.Entrena duro aunque no tengas pa batidos


----------



## Play_91 (3 Abr 2022)

Joder que burrada.

Me gusta estar en el momento de la historia donde todo se va al guano.


----------



## helicida (3 Abr 2022)

A disfrutar del sistema


----------



## cholesfer (3 Abr 2022)

Cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Soy forero (3 Abr 2022)

Abril viene fuerte. A este paso el más Max llega antes de octubre


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> uno de estos Tom, no se cómo se dice en castellano.Entrena duro aunque no tengas pa batidos



no tomo batidos, pero me jode que la comida suba tanto de precio.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (3 Abr 2022)

Pues coñito alemán seguro es sabroso.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (3 Abr 2022)

A comer salchichas y morcillas moronegras


----------



## Zbigniew (3 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> no tomo batidos, pero me jode que la comida suba tanto de precio.



Arroz y pollo Tom.No desesperes ya bajara de precio.


----------



## Sink Opero (3 Abr 2022)

¿Esto es noticia? ¿cuanto no ha subido aqui en España en unos pocos meses? yo diría que eso o incluso más...


----------



## fluffy (3 Abr 2022)

Ja ja ja qué se jodan los rusos....oh wait


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (3 Abr 2022)

"Klaus empujame la mierda que esto que tengo dentro aún se puede aprovechar!"


----------



## SaRmY (3 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No si al final la vida en Europa dependia de Ucrania y Rusia...



Dependía de commodities baratas (gas, petróleo, aluminio, niquel, fertilizantes...) y de que no se te devaluase el Euro y ambas cosas se han perdido y veremos a ver si no es definitivamente.


----------



## Gothaus (3 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



¿Su mujer vive en Francfort y usted aquí? Espero que haya acumulado mucho calcio antes de la subida de precios.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Abr 2022)

Vivo en Alemania, mañana os cuento cosas. Prometido.


----------



## Gothaus (3 Abr 2022)

Ojalá.


----------



## sopelmar (4 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania, mañana os cuento cosas. Prometido.



Hace frío por ahí arriba, hoy 3 de abril me he tenido que buscar unos guantes, ni se donde los tenia no lis he usado en todo el invierno, no sentía los dedos del frío y con las botas igual por no llévar calcetines gordos


----------



## cholesfer (4 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania, mañana os cuento cosas. Prometido.



Que sean cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



Como va a haber una subida de un 50% de un dia para otro? Estamos tontos o que?


----------



## Jomach (4 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Eres un exagerado, yo no descarto que pase.
> 
> Pero como muchas cosas que se dicen y pueden resultar y luego no pasa nada.



El problema que yo veo es que da la impresión de que los gobernantes están por la labor de que pase, porque con esta inflación de caballo que estamos sufriendo, que el BCE siga con los tipos en el 0... No es una cuestión de necedad, es una cuestión de maldad.


----------



## George Orwell (4 Abr 2022)

Esto se arregla con otra dosis de refuerzo.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (4 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



Pues yo el super lo veo lleno como siempre menos el aceite claro


----------



## padrelopez (4 Abr 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> a mi me la pela... creo que para el 20 de abril viene el meteorito



Se olvida usted de que antes habrá una invasión alienigena, allá por el 10 de abril y una tormenta solar a escala mundial el 12 de abril. A partir del día 13 tendremos lluvias de ácido sulfúrico.

Para el 18 se espera la séptima ola de COVID y el día 19 Raphael presentará su nuevo disco Resistire 3.0 feat. David Guetta.

Y ya el 20 de abril pues si, impacto de meteorito y nueva subida del papel higiénico.

Nos espera un mes movidito de carallo.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Abr 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Estamos bien jodidos.
> 
> Para los que piensen que en su familia pueden gastar 1000 euros al mes en comida en vez de 600 que vayan un poco más allá y se den cuenta de cientos de miles de familias que no podrán y que MATARÁN si hace falta para dar de comer a su prole. Como debe de ser. Va a haber que ir a la compra un mínimo de dos miembros de la familia. Preferiblemente hombres.
> 
> ...



Conozco a gente que ya compra online la comida para q no la vean los vecinos.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Abr 2022)

la culpa es de los jóvenes y el botellón, que luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Abr 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Lo gracioso va a llegar cuando los países empiecen a pujar entre ellos por la comida.
> 
> Alemania de momento va en cabeza. Y los que pujen menos pasarán hambre.



En España basta con hacer una ley para no exportar mientras aqui haga falta. Los que las pasarán canutas son los paises de por ahí.


----------



## Jomach (4 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> España debe industrializar se de nuevo fabricarlo todo aquí copiarselo a los alemanes o que haga falta



Macho, a ver si te enteras ya. Que eso de la industria no es verde, resiliente, sostenible ni inclusivo. No hablemos siquiera de la perspectiva de género, ya que la industria suele ser un campo de nabos heteropatriarcal y cuando baja la de la oficina al taller todos la violan con la mirada.
Así que de industria ni hablar.


----------



## pablomustang (4 Abr 2022)

Les ha pasado también por sacar a Hitler del Valle de los caídos??


----------



## Abrojo (4 Abr 2022)

SIE WISSEN NICHT WAS AUF SIE ZUKOMMT



Spoiler



HUNGER UND LÄUSE


----------



## Pocochochó (4 Abr 2022)

Mientras sea solo en Alemania, no pasa nada


----------



## elmegaduque (4 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En España basta con hacer una ley para no exportar mientras aqui haga falta. Los que las pasarán canutas son los paises de por ahí.



España hará las leyes que le manden sus amos, ni más, ni menos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Abr 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> España hará las leyes que le manden sus amos, ni más, ni menos.



El dia que los paises que tenemos los alimentos demos un golpe en la mesa está por llegar. Que tengan que meter tanques por Irún porque no queramos sacar por ahí pepinos y trigo.


----------



## elmegaduque (4 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> El dia que los paises que tenemos los alimentos demos un golpe en la mesa está por llegar. Que tengan que meter tanques por Irún porque no queramos sacar por ahí pepinos y trigo.



Sin pepinos y nukes somos carne de vacunación y expolio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

YA NIOS HARA ESPER O DE CORRESPONSAL EL MIQUEL SERRANO











ACEITE DE AL LADO DE TU CASA = " RACIONADA POR PUTIN " CLARO | DONETE CAVIR BELUGA | 

MAGDALENAS DICEN DE

90 CENTIMOS => A 2 EUROS










​


----------



## optimistic1985 (4 Abr 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Sin pepinos y nukes somos carne de vacunación y expolio.



España tiene más potencial alimenticio que Rusia y Ucrania juntas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

01:17 MANIPULACION CLIMATICA PARA CARGARSE LAS COSECHAS EN ESPAÑA Y CREAR ESCASEZ PROVOCADA DE CULTIVMOS








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me




Todo programado y manipulado.
Floración, fruto… y luego heladas programadas para cargarse los cultivos, generar escasez de alimentos y dejar en la ruina a los agricultores y a todos detrás de ellos.








​


----------



## skinnyemail (4 Abr 2022)

En algún lugar, hay un pintor que se siente rechazado.Solo digo eso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*te ententendras con la guerra de ucraña*

*comeras grillos

en un pabellon comunal l

y seras feliz*

*“Debido a la sociedad hacia la que nos dirigimos , la gente debe aceptar que comer cosas como carne y ser dueños de una propiedad es algo insostenible”.*

Klaus. Schwab







*" PENETRADOR DE GOBIERNOS " *

​


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (4 Abr 2022)

que le den las gracias a biden y a la pelusas


----------



## ashe (4 Abr 2022)

¿Creian que la mierda que han contribuido a crear no les salpicaría? ahora echarán culpa a los pigs como los llaman, aunque teoricamente holanda es el país que mas cultivos produce y los tiene al lado... no será que los tarados como los de visualpolitik blanqueando la mafia de holanda es en realidad una farsa confundiendo producción con FACTURACIÓN con tratados criminales en contra del sur de europa para que esos del norte puedan vender lo demás al resto... por supuesto desindustrializando previamente el sur en especial a españa...

Y si esto no deja claro que toca salir de la UE... no sé que mas hará falta pero bueno no hay mal que por bien no venga dice el dicho... mientras la generación +60 años viviendo de hundir al resto



pocholito dijo:


> España debe industrializar se de nuevo fabricarlo todo aquí copiarselo a los alemanes o que haga falta



Precisamente para entrar al "mercado común" hoy UE lo primero que obligaron fue a desmantelarlo todo, vamos que para hacer lo que dices toca salirse de la UE, purgar toda la clase politica y sin derechos historicos y demás radicalizando a la población en no esperar nada bueno de fuera mientras se enseña la verdadera historia incluyendo el atrocinio vasco como catalán han vivido en gran medida de robar al resto de españoles que "curiosamente" son las zonas mas degeneradas de todas, no es casualidad ya te lo adelanto siendo el vasco el mas descarado con diferencia, de ahi que no quieran ni de coña la independencia


luca dijo:


> Solo hay una razón para esta hiperinflación salvaje, y es la misma que para los confinamientos y la vakuna forzada... acabar con los incesarios come-caga que consumen sus recursos. Si no luchas dejarás de comer antes de lo que crees, y de cagar poquito después.



Vieron como con la peste negra hizo limpieza y la siguiente generación fue mas rica que la anterior, ahora quieren hacer lo mismo con una peste negra artificial creada por psicopatas que una parte de mi lo apoya sin sus motivos (por ver como muchos directamente no merecen vivir, como los votantes de la psoe sin ir mas lejos)


----------



## reconvertido (4 Abr 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Lo de la época de Weimar se va a quedar en anecdótico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[...] industry experts don’t expect there to be a lack of products on the shelves anytime soon. Which, of course, is to be expected when prices surge so high far fewer can afford to buy products.
JOjojojojo.
Son unos cachondos.
Que no os vamos a matar de hambre porque no haya product sno.
Haberlos los va a haber.
Os vamos a matar de hambre con las estanterías LLENAS de productos.
Vaís a morri de hambre por no poder comprarlos.
Tortura pura y dura.

De nuevo Weimar, ocasionado mediante las mismás tácticas, por los de siempre (la finanza internacional).


----------



## reconvertido (4 Abr 2022)

Lo había, efectivamente.

Y ya lo tenemos aquí, con el teatro de la falsi-guerra.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como va a haber una subida de un 50% de un dia para otro? Estamos tontos o que?



Físicamente es IMPOSIBLE.
Pero date cuenta de la noticia:

Que las grandes cadenas se han reunido.
Que las grandes cadenas han DECIDIDO subir precios.
Que las grandes cadenas lo han hecho TODAS A LA VEZ.

Aparte de ver la falsedad de la subida, es ver tantos delitos juntos en esas frases que...


----------



## kokod (4 Abr 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> España hará las leyes que le manden sus amos, ni más, ni menos.



Exacto Hispañistan ni pincha ni corta hará lo que le ordené Alemania, EEUU o mismamente lo que le diga Marruecos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (4 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Hay que compensar comiendo menos, yo he dejado de comer las putas harinas, enseguida se nota.
> Todos los que tenemos un trozo de huerto seremos unos privilegiados.



Vigile su huerto.
Tal como van las cosas...


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (4 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Mucho me parece



Aquí ha subido igual o mas


----------



## Disidentpeasant (4 Abr 2022)

Solución no obedecer los embargos que ordena el imperio angloamericano. 
No lo cumplen ni ellos. 




__





101 Noticias | Las noticias de última hora más importantes las 24 horas del día de todas las fuentes de noticias locales e internacionales.


101 Noticias | Las noticias de última hora más importantes las 24 horas del día de todas las fuentes de noticias locales e internacionales.



101noticias.com


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Vigile su huerto.
> Tal como van las cosas...



Ya, esa es otra, habrá un sobregasto en vigilancia, tengo una caseta de 15 metros muy habitable.


----------



## PACOJONES (4 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> El dia que los paises que tenemos los alimentos demos un golpe en la mesa está por llegar. Que tengan que meter tanques por Irún porque no queramos sacar por ahí pepinos y trigo.



Tu tranquilo que no te faltaran pepinos..


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## little hammer (4 Abr 2022)

Todo por no querer pagar el gas en rublos


Tendrá huevos algún gobierno a someter eso a Referéndum?

En solidaridad con el 60% de la población ucraniana puteamos a Putin a cambio de tirarnos comiendo como en una post guerra hasta que acabe el conflicto


----------



## latumbadehuma (4 Abr 2022)

¿ya se han muerto de hambre en Alemania o era un poco troleo la noticia?

posiblemente nadie pueda informar. estarán todos muertos.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> ¿ya se han muerto de hambre en Alemania o era un poco troleo la noticia?
> 
> posiblemente nadie pueda informar. estarán todos muertos.



Creo que tu comprensión lectora es aún peor que la media de los niños de guardería en España.


----------



## CommiePig (4 Abr 2022)

20.30

No tendréis nada, y derrocharéis felicidaZ


----------



## fieraverde (4 Abr 2022)

CurryWurst de mierda en AlejanderPlach manda.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (4 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi mujer está en Alemania y es cierto que han anunciado una gran subida de todos los artículos de primera necesidad. En TV, en foros, en todas partes. No hay ofertas, y hay desabastecimiento de bastantes cosas. Entre ellas, el puto aceite de girasol, por lo que me contó.
> 
> Vive en Frankfurt.



Esta mañana en el lidl han repuesto los aceites ................. en cantidad ... en el lidl de Tetuan , Madrid..


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Abr 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Estamos bien jodidos.
> 
> Para los que piensen que en su familia pueden gastar 1000 euros al mes en comida en vez de 600 que vayan un poco más allá y se den cuenta de cientos de miles de familias que no podrán y que MATARÁN si hace falta para dar de comer a su prole. Como debe de ser. Va a haber que ir a la compra un mínimo de dos miembros de la familia. Preferiblemente hombres.
> 
> ...



A mi todo esto me nutre. Quiero ver miseria en todos lados, y rojos muriéndose solos en sus agujeros, sin la familia que no quisieron crear o mantener, y en la cama en silencio, porque no se puede protestar en la calle, “ que mandan los mios”

Emponderadas en las estaciones de metro, a lata de atún el polvo. Ciudades destrozadas y llenas de mierda, es decir, Barcelonas por todo el país. Griso en la TV explicando como reutilizar el agua usada para hervir arroz blanco, una y otra vez, a la luz de velas robadas en las iglesias.

Me nutre.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ójala se extingan
> 
> . El ministro alemán de Sanidad confía en poder introducir la vacuna obligatoria contra la covid



Al menos ellos lucharon. Quedó la chusma, pero al menos lucharon. Ahora solo se paga el haber perdido la guerra.


----------



## Arthas98 (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012383



¿Que tal la zona de Tavernes Blanques para vivir? Me interesa la zona, pregunta seria


----------



## antivivoras (4 Abr 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En España basta con hacer una ley para no exportar mientras aqui haga falta. Los que las pasarán canutas son los paises de por ahí.



Claro, claro, y los agricultores cultivarán a pérdidas porqué Antonio Sanchez y un unicornio multicolor así lo valen.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012383



Normal!! Quién coño compra sandia a primeros de Abril? Fruta fuera de temporada....En fin, menos mal que yo soy lonchafinista por principios, la fruta y verdura siempre de temporada, comes sano y te ahorras una pasta.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Informatico77 (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012383



fuera de temporada, gilipollas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> fuera de temporada, gilipollas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Normal!! Quién coño compra sandia a primeros de Abril? Fruta fuera de temporada....En fin, menos mal que yo soy lonchafinista por principios, la fruta y verdura siempre de temporada, comes sano y te ahorras una pasta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hyugaa (4 Abr 2022)

No voy a llorar para los alemanes


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Abr 2022)

Pena que no arrasaran los romanos cuando tocaba: de loa que nos hubieramoms librado todos.
en fin. Maldita batalla de teutoburgo


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Abr 2022)

Meteos en Aldi.de o Lidl.de a ver como están los precios.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Abr 2022)

Fotos de alemanes asaltando supermercados?


----------



## elpelos (4 Abr 2022)

Coño que esta mas barato que aqui, y encima se quejan. Meteros en lidl.de


----------



## TomásPlatz (4 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Arroz y pollo Tom.No desesperes ya bajara de precio.



Eso como amigo, huevos, pollo, arroz, avena, verduras, fruta, y para de contar. 0 procesados, mierdas artificiales. Un poco de chorizo, jamon y queso de vez en cuando, y algun cubata de juerga. Pero poco más.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Abr 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> Coño que esta mas barato que aqui, y encima se quejan. Meteros en lidl.de



Yo viví en Alemania y sí, la comida, el alcohol, etc era más barato que en España, en general. Restaurantes incluidos.


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Abr 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Yo viví en Alemania y sí, la comida, el alcohol, etc era más barato que en España, en general. Restaurantes incluidos.



Y encima se quejan los hdp


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Todo por no querer pagar el gas en rublos
> Tendrá huevos algún gobierno a someter eso a Referéndum?
> En solidaridad con el 60% de la población ucraniana puteamos a Putin a cambio de tirarnos comiendo como en una post guerra hasta que acabe el conflicto



NO NO ! Que leches ! pa siempre ya ! xD

*“Debido a la sociedad hacia la que nos dirigimos , la gente debe aceptar que comer cosas como carne y ser dueños de una propiedad es algo insostenible”.*

Klaus. Schwab







*" PENETRADOR DE GOBIERNOS " *

​


----------



## larios357 (4 Abr 2022)

luca dijo:


> Solo hay una razón para esta hiperinflación salvaje, y es la misma que para los confinamientos y la vakuna forzada... acabar con los incesarios come-caga que consumen sus recursos. Si no luchas dejarás de comer antes de lo que crees, y de cagar poquito después.



El problema son los recursos? Pues lo han provocado ellos con la obsolescencia programada, 

de nada


----------



## Sardónica (4 Abr 2022)

Lo dije desde el minuto 1 : estamos en Weimar 5.0


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Abr 2022)

al final se pasara del ayuno temporal al ayuno permanente, y una latilla de atun sera nuestro sustento diario, bienaventurado el que guardo latunes en tiempo de vacas gordas, pues sobrevivira a la hambruna que se nos viene


----------



## Edu.R (4 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania, mañana os cuento cosas. Prometido.



Compra de hoy.

Una compra pequeña en un Aldi Süd.

10 huevos Bio: 3,29€
Frikadelle (6 unidades): 1,99€
2 barras de pan: 1,58 €
3 mandarinas (300g): 0,89€ (2,99€/kg)
Pastilla para el water: 1,95€
Café preparado (Refigerado): 0,55€

Total: 10,25€


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Compra de hoy.
> 
> Una compra pequeña en un Aldi Süd.
> 
> ...



Pues está al nivel de España o incluso mas barato.


----------



## _______ (4 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues está al nivel de España o incluso mas barato.



La comida en Alemania es más barata lo sé de primera mano que estuve allí en 2019. Y lo es porque lo compran amas cantidad economía de escala.

Y habitaciones en un chalet adosado 250-200. Comida en universidad por 2 euros...
Cryptomonedaa sin impuestos
Lo de HEZPAIN es Un INFIERMO Y PRONTO SERA BURUNDI--- INFLACION TIPOS AL 1 QUIRBRAS EMISION E HIPERINFLACION


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> La comida en Alemania es más barata lo sé de primera mano que estuve allí en 2019. Y lo es porque lo compran amas cantidad economía de escala.
> 
> Y habitaciones en un chalet adosado 250-200. Comida en universidad por 2 euros...
> Cryptomonedaa sin impuestos
> Lo de HEZPAIN es Un INFIERMO Y PRONTO SERA BURUNDI--- INFLACION TIPOS AL 1 QUIRBRAS EMISION E HIPERINFLACION



Te lo compro todo menos lo de tipos al 1%, emisión e hiperinflación.

Tipos al 4% ( o más), no emisión y estanflación.


----------



## _______ (4 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Te lo compro todo menos lo de tipos al 1%, emisión e hiperinflación.
> 
> Tipos al 4% ( o más), no emisión y estanflación.



Sigues sin entenderlo al 1% quebrara todo haber recuperado nada la economía al tiempo que cortan el gas. Robos saqueos violencia y al contrario que en el 36 familias desestructuradas y sociedad atomizada. CARNE DE CAÑON


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Sigues sin entenderlo al 1% quebrara todo haber recuperado nada la economía al tiempo que cortan el gas. Robos saqueos violencia y al contrario que en el 36 familias desestructuradas y sociedad atomizada. CARNE DE CAÑON



Eso es lo que va a pasar pero con tipos más elevados. Solo las empresas saneadas sobrevivirán, pero se crearán nuevas. Con respecto al ambito social, a mediados de los 70´s surgió el movimiento punk, en los 80´s la heroína, el vaquilla, el torete y tal...Es más, ya se descuentan disturbios en la revisión de riesgo de mucho fondos de inversión europeos.

Creo que puede ser peor, pues los jóvenes actuales son mucho más violentos, tienen mucha mayor maldad y hay menos trabajo que en aquellos años que ya es decir...


----------



## _______ (4 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso es lo que va a pasar pero con tipos más elevados. Solo las empresas saneadas sobrevivirán, pero se crearán nuevas. Con respecto al ambito social, a mediados de los 70´s surgió el movimiento punk, en los 80´s la heroína, el vaquilla, el torete y tal...Es más, ya se descuentan disturbios en la revisión de riesgo de mucho fondos de inversión europeos.
> 
> Creo que puede ser peor, pues los jóvenes actuales son mucho más violentos, tienen mucha mayor maldad y hay menos trabajo que en aquellos años que ya es decir...



Que no que no que tipos de más del 1% no los soporta la economía HEMOS UNA DECADA COM TIPOS 0.

Si claro se crearán otros la digitalización y los microchis de Antonio con 11k millardos k Iran a la basura.
Te repito: daño y derroicion PSICOLOGICA y espiritual irreparable sumado a la perdida de hegemonía de las monedas y el agotamiento total del sistema económico...desde el último cuarto del siglo pasado la economía se tercializo a los servicios ya ni para eso da esta sociedad derroida. 

El centro de poder se transfería está década de occidente a oriente tras 3 siglos y vuelta a la edad media


----------



## Informatico77 (5 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012457



que sí, que vamos a morir todos y a pasar hambre.


----------



## Alew (5 Abr 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Lo de la época de Weimar se va a quedar en anecdótico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y bien? Ha subido o no ha subido?


----------

